# Tumor time



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well tomorrow (Thursday) I take one of my cats in for surgery to have some kind of skin tumors removed and tested. When I first took Ethan into the vets back in January he had 3 small tumors on him then. The vet told me back then to keep an eye on them for a while and we gave him antibiotics as well. However 3 months later Ethan now has 5 tumors on his skin and they are larger. The vets has never seen these kinds of tumors before so for now he has no idea what they can be. Ethan is about 10.5 years old now. I orginally got him, and one of his sisters, as kittens from a SPCA shelter. 

Here is a picture of him and my one Golden name Lyndi. The second picture shows 2 of the tumors on one side of him.


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

What a cute kitty! Im sorry you all have to go through this. I hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry that Ethan has to go through this. Hope the vet figures out what the deal is and finds a solution. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope you will get good news - thinking of you and Ethan!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh my! I'm soo sorry that you and Ethan are dealing with this. My thoughts and prayers are with you that it's a simple fix. 

And yes please... update us when you can!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor kitty. I hope the vet can figure out what's going on--and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's hoping that Ethan isn't in harms way---we'll keep paws crossed.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob, i will be thinking of you and Ethan tomm. hope you get good news and that Ethan will be okay. Denise


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob,

You will be in my thoughts tomorrow. I hope your cat's tumors turn out to be benign. Please let us know when you have an update. 

You are such a good dad to your animals, I just wanted to say that to you.


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

poor Ethan, extra hugs from the UK, fingers and paws crossedspeedy recovery


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending good thoughts Ethan's way.....hope they are completely benign!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks to all,

Well I just brought Ethan home. 
They removed 6 lumps from him, and $350.00 from me...... But that is ok, the health of any of my pets is the most important thing to me. I now am awaiting the biopsy results which could take several days.

Here is what he looks like now. He is not a happy camper right now and has wonder off after this picture to go sleep.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor guy..... Hope everything goes well and he feels better soon..........


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Rob, I hope he is feeling better soon and back to his normal self very soon. Keep us posted of his recovery.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah poor Ethan! Glad the surgery is behind him. He will recover well at home with his family. Sending many happy thoughts your way!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear Ethan had to go through this. Best wishes that the results are benign! Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor Ethan.

I hope they are benign and he is feeling better soon. Definitely keep us posted Rob, you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob, I hope the results show nothing to worry about. Poor Ethan...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww poor kitty! I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well after 10 days we got the stitches out and the preliminary biopsy report back. The good news is the lumps are not cancer. The bad news is my vet, and the univerisity that did the biopsy, still do not know what these lumps exactly are and further testing is being done. Since my vet has never seen these kinds of lumps on a cat he too is curious and wants to finally get some conclusive answers.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I had to rush my poor boy Ethan back to the vets this morning. After bringing him home from having his stitches removed on Tuesday evening he was so sick all that night. Yesterday (Wednesday) he did not look to good and was not moving around much at all. This morning he was not moving at all and was cold to the touch. His eyes were sunken back in his head and he was so pale. He could not even lift his head up. :bawling: 

The vets started him on an IV and put him on a heating pad. If he perks up a litte they will get some blood and take some X-rays later. However when I left Ethan at the vets this morning the vet said Ethan is in very bad shape. The vet is just has no idea what is going on with Ethan. I will call the vets office later this afternoon and get an update.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. I hope Ethan comes through this and my prayers are with you all.

Barb


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear Ethan is not doing well. I hate being helpless to fix them. I hope the vet will get the answers and make him feel better. Keep us informed?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He did not make it and passed away abuot 3:00 pm today. 

I made a post in the rainbow forum.

RIP Ethan......


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I know he will be missed. 

Barb


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob, I'm so very sorry...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

*So Sorry!*

My deepest sympathy to you Rob. I am so sorry to here that Ethan didn't make it. I just read this whole thread, and I was so hoping it would turn out positive. Rest in Peace Sweet Ethan.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob, IM so sorry about Ethan... Its never easy losing a friend.... Our thoughts and prayers are with you....


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob, i'm so sorry for your loss of Ethan.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Rob,
I'm sorry to hear about your kitty. he was so pretty. please know my thoughts are with you and your family. 

Debbie & mason


----------

